# Cell broadcast



## SST1.0 (Apr 26, 2013)

I live in an area prone to storms, as such I would like to have cell broadcasts back on my device. 
Currently running aokp jbmr1 milestone with franco kernel on sprint Galaxy Nexus. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I believe you need the cell broadcast apk. Not sure what else you will need, but if you can find it or pull it from another ROM you can try side loading it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Here you go: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2086745


----------



## SST1.0 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## SST1.0 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks. I found that, and was unsure of flashing because I only found out in the Nexus 4 forum. I made a post to ask if it would be Ok to load and got no replies. 
I downloaded and flashed. Seems to be installed fine, thank you for the response and research.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Droid Theory's CodeX ROM has the cell broadcasts built in. The option is under "more..." where the standard Wifi, bluetooth, and data usage stuff is in ROMs. Right under Mobile Networks option. This ROM also has all the same options and more than AOKP has.


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

carbon is built in also


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

SST1.0 said:


> I live in an area prone to storms, as such I would like to have cell broadcasts back on my device.
> Currently running aokp jbmr1 milestone with franco kernel on sprint Galaxy Nexus.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks in advance!


Not sure where we lost this along the way but I'll get it added back in. Thanks.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

akellar said:


> Not sure where we lost this along the way but I'll get it added back in. Thanks.


The weather nerd in me thanks you.


----------

